# The Great Michael Sweetney



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Oh lets trade Eddy Curry for Michael Sweetney. A guy who is a worst rebounder and offensive player then Eddy. Oh Michael Sweetney is our savior. Eddy is even better defensively then Sweetney from what I've seen from Eddy this season. He had a huge defensive stop on either Wilcox or Brand one of the two in the Clippers game, terrific D, but no one grabbed the board, and I believe after like 2 more attempts on the play they drained a 3.

People fall head over heels for the first thing that is offered to them. If we are going to trade Eddy is has to be for a star.


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

I respect your opinion. If we can get a star for Curry I am all for it. However, if that doesn't happen Sweetney is a pretty good substitute. 

You are incorrect that Curry is a better rebounder than Sweetney. Given the minutes, Sweetney will be one of the top ten rebounders in the league. I would bet my mother-in-laws grave on that. 

Also, don't forget the potential for cap relief. Let Thomas sign the big softie for $70-80 million. I would use that money for a guy who doesn't have barbecue sauce all over his play station.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

On the young season, Sweetney puts up better blocks, steals, assists, free throws, and field goal percentage in five less minutes a game than Curry. There is also only 0.1 difference in points. Rebounds are surprisingly 2 less for Sweetney, but if you factor in the minute different then it's only about 1 difference. Not sure what the reason is for this, but I'd still take Sweetney on my team 100 out of 100 times over Curry if the goal is to take the best rebounder.

Point being, you aren't trading a stud for a dud here; Sweetney isn't some random fringe NBA player.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>charlietyra</b>!
> I. I would bet my mother-in-laws grave on that.


Not to reasuring at all. we need to see what sweetney can do in a big minute game, Curry had a 31 point game, a 5 asst game, and a 15 rebound game and a 6 block shot game, this at a younger age then sweetney, sweetneys big games where 18 points, a 12 rebound game, a 4 asst game and a 2 block shots game, its no big improvement to get sweetney and lose curry, i mean the season stats are pretty much the same still Curry 10.3ppg 7 rbs, 26 mpg to Sweetney's 10ppg 5rbs in 21 mpg.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Oh lets trade Eddy Curry for Michael Sweetney. A guy who is a worst rebounder and offensive player then Eddy. Oh Michael Sweetney is our savior. Eddy is even better defensively then Sweetney from what I've seen from Eddy this season. He had a huge defensive stop on either Wilcox or Brand one of the two in the Clippers game, terrific D, but no one grabbed the board, and I believe after like 2 more attempts on the play they drained a 3.
> 
> People fall head over heels for the first thing that is offered to them. If we are going to trade Eddy is has to be for a star.


Sweetney is 10x the consistent rebounder that everyone wishes Eddy could be. Yes, getting an established superstar should be the first priority but most teams aren't clamoring to trade a star for a guy who will probably hold out for the max. If we can get Redd, let's take that risk, but the offers aren't coming. 

I'd rather have Sweetney then just let Eddy walk away for nothing.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Sweetney has already shown more potential than Eddy Curry. If this was really offered to the Bulls, theyd be stupid not to take it IMO. Sweets will be a special player.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: The Great Michael Sweetney*



> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> Sweetney is 10x the consistent rebounder that everyone wishes Eddy could be. Yes, getting an established superstar should be the first priority but most teams aren't clamoring to trade a star for a guy who will probably hold out for the max. If we can get Redd, let's take that risk, but the offers aren't coming.
> ...


I dont understand how Sweetney is that better of a rebounder then Curry i just dont see it, especially this season. Curry when given the minutes has rebounded nicely, i dont know what you guys want out of him, 20 rebounds a night? common. Currys last 3 games before the golden state game he played good minutes and grabbed 6 rebounds then 11 and then 10 i believe if he averages solid minutes he averages 10 rebounds easily. It took shaq 5 games to net his first 10 rebound game curry got his in his second game. And to say sweetney is 10x the better rebounder common show me! Hes got two 3 rebound games in over 15 minutes, he still hasnt grabed 10 rebounds in one game yet, and in his big minute game he only grabed 5 rebounds. Comon you dont know what your talking about if your gonna say that Sweetney is 10x better rebounder then Curry.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Zeke publiclcy said Sweetney has not been mentioned in any trade talks with Chi and Curry hasnt been discussed in 3 weeks..He also added for "now"

Personally,I think Chandler is much more Zeked kind of player


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> Zeke publiclcy said Sweetney has not been mentioned in any trade talks with Chi and Curry hasnt been discussed in 3 weeks..He also added for "now"
> 
> Personally,I think Chandler is much more Zeked kind of player


What is a Zeke player, Crawford,T Thomas, Erob, Marbury? i mean i know they dont have erob but to even have interest it doesnt say much on the type of players Zeke wants.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> Zeke publiclcy said Sweetney has not been mentioned in any trade talks with Chi and Curry hasnt been discussed in 3 weeks..He also added for "now"
> 
> Personally,I think Chandler is much more Zeked kind of player


Just because IT denied the rumors doesnt mean they dont exist. imagine if IT answered Sager's question by saying "There has been talks, but they are just in the preliminary stages." that would have been bad for both teams.

I dont think anything will come out of the Sweetney rumors for awhile. maybe a couple weeks, months down the road, but short-term i think Paxson will roll the dice and hope Eddy increases his value.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I honestly dont think Zeke is after Curry...Chandler is the prize..Zeke wants long athletic players,i.e JC and ERob....

Curry is everything that the knicks dont need.....

What is really baffling is that noone wants KT (including me) and the guy is really really good.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Really good, but damn the guy is boring, his game is boring there isnt anything i find exiting about KT, cant wait to see a Chandler,Harrington, KT, Nocioni, Duhon lineup i can hardly contain my adrenalin.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

KT..Boring??? The guy has a 2" vertical,I honestly have NEVER seen him dunk,and can count on one hand how many times he has beat an opponent off the dribble...

Yet he gets the job done,night in and night out


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> KT..Boring??? The guy has a 2" vertical,I honestly have NEVER seen him dunk,and can count on one hand how many times he has beat an opponent off the dribble...
> 
> Yet he gets the job done,night in and night out


Just because i say a player is boring doesnt mean i think hes no good, hes good i know that, but the man is boring. Iam pretty sure 90% of people on the board would rather have VC then KT.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

sweetney has bust written all over him. no thanks on the trade.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

i hope someone is listening to you..the thought of signing Curry to a long term contract next year and putting us in cap hell forever is mpore than i could bear...Chandler is a different story


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

paxson should be shot if he trades curry for sweetney..... one of the worst trades ever. if the knicks dont take AD off our hands, and give us a no.1 pick, then no deal.


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

After seeing Sweetney's corpulence for the first time Thursday night, I'm now of the opinion that the Bulls should pass on the Knicks' offer. There's no way that guy will be able to play 35+ minutes per game without eventually suffering serious injury.


----------



## Hammertoes (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>charlietyra</b>!
> 
> You are incorrect that Curry is a better rebounder than Sweetney. Given the minutes, Sweetney will be one of the top ten rebounders in the league. I would bet my mother-in-laws grave on that.


OK. I MIGHT believe this statement if it was " yo mamma's" grave. But mother-in-law's????:uhoh: J/K!


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> People fall head over heels for the first thing that is offered to them. If we are going to trade Eddy is has to be for a star.


Any team that gives us a star in exchange for Eddy Curry will automatically have the worst GM in the league.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Any team that gives us a star in exchange for Eddy Curry will automatically have the worst GM in the league


thankfully,a voice of reason..you guys are seriously overhyping Curry..You may get a Stomile Swift,maybe a Sweetney or possibly nene..but past that you guys are delusional..

Who in their right mind is going to give up prime talent for curry when hes asking for an 80 million extension???


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: The Great Michael Sweetney*



> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> 
> 
> Any team that gives us a star in exchange for Eddy Curry will automatically have the worst GM in the league.


any team that gives up curry for some scrub like sweetney is definitely has the worst GM in the league.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: The Great Michael Sweetney*



> Originally posted by <b>Sith</b>!
> 
> 
> any team that gives up curry for some scrub like sweetney is definitely has the worst GM in the league.


How is Sweetney, only in his second season, a scrub?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: The Great Michael Sweetney*



> Originally posted by <b>Sith</b>!
> 
> 
> any team that gives up curry for some scrub like sweetney is definitely has the worst GM in the league.


This is so true. You guys hyped up Sweetney so much, I actually had to check his stats and see if I missed something. I didn't, he is a mediocre player.

It is not like Sweetney is playing for Detroit and is behind some great frontcourt talent, he is on a team weak in the frontcourt, rebounding, and interior defense. Do you guys think they are limiting his minutes to showcase Nazr? Jeez louise!


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: The Great Michael Sweetney*



> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> This is so true. You guys hyped up Sweetney so much, I actually had to check his stats and see if I missed something. *I didn't, he is a mediocre player.*


So is Curry. 

And no I'm not supporting us trade him for Sweetney. Just saying that Sweetney is in his second season, if people can wait before calling Darko a scrub, then why shouldn't they have to wait before calling Sweetney a scrub?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: The Great Michael Sweetney*



> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont understand how Sweetney is that better of a rebounder then Curry i just dont see it, especially this season. Curry when given the minutes has rebounded nicely, i dont know what you guys want out of him, 20 rebounds a night? common. Currys last 3 games before the golden state game he played good minutes and grabbed 6 rebounds then 11 and then 10 i believe if he averages solid minutes he averages 10 rebounds easily. It took shaq 5 games to net his first 10 rebound game curry got his in his second game. And to say sweetney is 10x the better rebounder common show me! Hes got two 3 rebound games in over 15 minutes, he still hasnt grabed 10 rebounds in one game yet, and in his big minute game he only grabed 5 rebounds. Comon you dont know what your talking about if your gonna say that Sweetney is 10x better rebounder then Curry.


If you don't fault Curry for not playing enough minutes to averaging 10 rebs a game, you can't fault Sweetney for not playing the same minutes. Sweetney barely gets on the floor. Nazr and Kurt are the primary frontcourt players.

Curry in his fourth year should be the focal point of our postgame and with his size should be averaging at least ten boards. We've been saying that forever but he's not panning out and I'm kind of tired of his work ethic. Mike has long arms. good for grabbing boards but soft hands like Curry. He has the tools to be great in the league.

Obviously you haven't seen enough of him to make a correct assesment. Did you see any Knicks games late last season? He was one of the best in rebounds per 48 minutes. 



> .....after Isiah Thomas took over as general manager and later hired Wilkens as coach. After playing in only 17 of the first 57 games last season (1.9 points, 1.2 rebounds per game) Sweetney played in each of the final 25 games, averaging 15.8 minutes, 5.8 points and 5.5 rebounds.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ice Nine</b>!
> After seeing Sweetney's corpulence for the first time Thursday night, I'm now of the opinion that the Bulls should pass on the Knicks' offer. There's no way that guy will be able to play 35+ minutes per game without eventually suffering serious injury.


geez, it's just one game. a game where you saw less than 11 minutes of him on the floor. 

Nazr and KT played 40+


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> This is so true. You guys hyped up Sweetney so much, I actually had to check his stats and see if I missed something. I didn't, he is a mediocre player.
> ...


I guess stats say everything right?

Patrick Ewing suggested that the Knicks would be foolish to trade Sweetney.



> "I think Mike is going to be a great player," Ewing said. "He definitely has the work ethic. He can post up and he can hit the perimeter shot. So we expect great things out of him."





> "Right now Sweetney's on the verge of being something pretty special," assistant coach Mark Aguirre said of the Georgetown product, who the Knicks are saying is ready to join coach Lenny Wilkens' playing rotation.
> 
> It was his work in the summer league, where he averaged 20.3 points and 10.8 rebounds, and shot 56.9 percent from the field, that started the hype. But he has followed that up with, by all accounts, a solid first week of practice as he tries to push starter Kurt Thomas for playing time.


He needs PT and a chance to shine. He won't be able to do it NY. 

I think it would be dumb of Isiah to just give up on Sweetney after putting so much of the organization's time and effort on this rookie. and to think that Curry would be an upgrade is laughable. It's funny cuz he's an idiot. for him talent overrides anything.

Look, I'm not saying he's the second coming but he's better to have than to let Curry walk away for nothing.

both were overweight.

Curry offseason : Hoops the Gym. playing pickup games and losing weight



> “Right now I’m 100 percent at Hoops [the Gym in Chicago]. Up until a few months ago I was trying to mix workouts at the Berto Center with workouts at Hoops, doing two days a week at each, but it was kind of a strain.I talked to Paxson and told him I wanted to stay at Hoops and just focus on what I had to do to get my weight where it needed to be and to get conditioned.”


Sweetney's offseason : actually working with coaches.


> Then, over the summer, assistant coaches Aguirre and George Glymph made Sweetney their project, meeting him in Washington D.C., where he lives in the off-season, or having him come to New York to meet them, so they could put him through footwork drills, shooting drills, rebounding drills. Those drills, Sweetney said, "made me a better player." He also has lost about 15 pounds, he said. He hasn't lost any strength, but he's gotten quicker and gained endurance because of his new, trimmer physique.
> 
> "My moves are quicker and everything," he said.





> InsideHoops.com: Talk about summer workout routines, if you did new stuff, different stuff, what you focused on.
> Mike Sweetney: Just running, doing a little road work, running a couple miles, sometimes two-a-day, sometimes one-a-day.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> I honestly dont think Zeke is after Curry...Chandler is the prize..Zeke wants long athletic players,i.e JC and ERob....
> 
> Curry is everything that the knicks dont need.....
> ...


If you think he is after Chandler, I think you are wrong. The media said it was Curry. Sweetney and Curry will not work as well as Chandler and Sweetney imo. 

Chandler is cheaper and we will keep him.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

So now Sweetney is a bust. Based on one game?

This is year two for him in the league. He is averaging 21 minutes a game over 10 pts. Over 5 rebounds 1 assist 1 steal 1 block. He plays for a decent team meaning his minutes are not entitlement minutes. He earns them. 

Curry year two: 

19 minutes. 10.5 minutes. over 4 rebounds. He did lead the league in FG%. But he played for a bad team and all he could play was 19 minutes a game. 

So if Sweetney has bust written all over him, what does this say about Curry? 

I am on record for encouraging a AD and Curry trade for Nazr/Sweetney. That is if nothing else is offered from other teams.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

LOL


I can't believe people think Sweetney is better then Curry


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Say what you want about Sweetney or Curry, but don't say Sweets has more potential that's just idiodic, I would except he has more talent, but potential please.

Sweetney is at best an average PF in this league

Nowitski
KG
Duncan
Wallace
JO
Webber
Stoudamire
Okafor
Howard 
Randolph
Murphy
Brand
Odom
Boozer
Kmart

This would be a horrible trade for the Bulls. AD and Curry cannot be sent to NY for Mohoumad/Sweetney the Knicks don't have any other expiring contracts or decent players to offer.


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>charlietyra</b>!
> 
> You are incorrect that Curry is a better rebounder than Sweetney. Given the minutes, Sweetney will be one of the top ten rebounders in the league. I would bet my mother-in-laws grave on that.



o boy if i just had a dime for everytime ive seen someone post the very samething about curry over the past 3 seasons i would be a very rich man..

sweetney has done nothing to prove he is going to be great,hell me at 6,3 i could ez'ly put up sweets stats i know i was putin up thos kind of #'s up when i was in 8th-9th grade playing pick up games against colleges near me(one was etsu that almost knocked off uconn in the 1st round in last years ncaa turny)..

also the last thing we need now is more youth but at the sametime we dont need any over the hill vets either..


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Sweetney is a very good ball player and certainly not a bust.If you watch his game,you will see he has huge upside.As crazy as it sounds,he is losing minutes to KT who is playing great ball...

Nobody wnts KT,buit hes putting up 11 points and 11 boards per game..And night in and out he gives 100%...You couldnt ask anything more..

As for Sweetney,he is often covered by the teams best interior defender and is getting doubled.Whats impressive is,despite his height,he is scoring against the likes of Duncan

Cury certainly has more upside than Sweetney.But as an eX Tim Thomas fan,upside is meaningless if you dont have that fire in your belly...Sweetney is coachable,works his butt off,and gives 100% every minute he plays.He has made considerable progress on his conditioning and body,and will soon be dominationg guys in the paint.He has shown flashes already

As far as I am concerned,Curry just doesnt have that intensity..The talent is undeniable,buit how much progress has he made in the last 4 years?? He gets a standing ovation for dropping 40 pounds over the summer..WTF was he doing over 300 in the first place??

And the guy is delusional if he thinks his game is worth 80 million....You guys are playting with fire..I am not saying Sweetney is the answer,but Curry does not take his profession seriously..I think Zeke is nuts to go after him and we should have learned from thinking Tim Thomas would become another player under Zeke..Good luck with Curry,but donr be suprised if you come away with a bag of donuts when all is said and done


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

lol u guys need to stop with the "but sweentey only plays 21 minutes game, his per 48 minute stats is AWESOME" ??? 

I have said it before, and i will say it again, the per 48 minute thing is the most overrated stats in the NBA.it means absolutely NOTHING! just because u average like 10 pts a game per 20minutes doenst mean u r going to be an automatic 20ppg if u get 40minutes. in fact, i see so much similiarity between othlella harrington and sweetney, its scary. remmeber when harriington put up stats like 10/6reb a game in 20minute during his 2nd or 3rd season? i see sweetney turns out to be the next harrington. he's definitely nothing special, at least curry is somewhat special, and have much higher ceiling than sweetney could ever dream of. 
i will go on record to say that marcus fizer would be a better than swetney player if he was put into the same satiuation as him. what did fizer average in his 2nd season again? 12.7 6.2reb per 23min, then in his 3rd season, 11.7 5.8reb per 21min? does that sound awfully similiar to certain one?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Well, there's one per/48 stat of Sweetney's that's a little worrisome. He's averaging 7 fouls per 48 minutes (at one point during the summer leagues he was averaging over 10 PFs/48). A couple of games this year, he's racked up 5 fouls in 16-17 minutes.

Those are some sobering numbers when you consider that the Bulls will desperately need the guy to play 32+ minutes a night if this deal goes down.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

ive seen some of the sweeney's games, people keep saying he has a post game?? well he doesn't. marcus fizer was a much much better offensive player in his 2nd season than sweetney. and he still is right now. i dont see the point of letting fizer's walk and bringing in his twin brother sweetney and all in giving up one of the most promising young T R U E C E N T E R? 

the curry for redd deal is defiintely doable if we sweeten the deal a little bit. but the main question is will redd resign with us? im sure he wont resign with the bucks so it makes him avaiable. i say we only do the deal if we know he's going to resign with us.

otherwise, just hold on to curry. this season is already a wash, if u think someone like sweetney or KT is gonna save the bulls, u r only kidding urself.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

That is the ONLY statistical flaw in stats per 48 minutes per...

QUOTE]Well, there's one per/48 stat of Sweetney's that's a little worrisome. He's averaging 7 fouls per 48 minutes (at one point during the summer leagues he was averaging over 10 PFs/48).[/QUOTE] 

Other than that its the only fair measure..perhaps one should incorporate the fouls per 48 minutes into stats per 48 minutes..That way if he avg 10 fouls per 48 minutes,you haircut his avg per 48 by 6/10,or take only 60% of his numbers


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

if i were paxson, here's what i would do, tell IT to somewhat involve the nuggets and give us nene+sweetney for curry. 

or take AD off our hands and give us a no.1 pick next season or trevor ariza.

those 2 are the only way pax should do the curry deal providing that nobody gives a better offer.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> otherwise, just hold on to curry


I like your style,but would think you would have learned from the JC nightmare...

Hold on to the guy and let him walk for GOOBER as a free agent???

Or worse,resign him for 80 million and watch him do his best Oliver Miller imitation??

have you ever noticed that these debates dont exist with guys like Ben wallace,Duncan,KG,Kirelnko and numerous other guys who take their game seriously??


----------



## jollyoscars (Jul 5, 2003)

i agree w you babyblue ... as usual 









CURRY RULES!!!!!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Sweetney may be as good as Curry right now.

Sweetney will never be one of the better NBA players however. He is short, not athletic, overweight... he will always be a role player.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> He is short, not athletic, overweight...


he is short,but has a long wingspan..He is very athletic and i thought the exact same as you last year..He is deceptively quick,and explosive...

He was overweight last year,is in much better condition and his body has noticably changed...

You seriously underestimate heart and desire..Sweetney has it,Curry does not...

The slope of Currys game is heading south..Sweetneys is going up..Do you think this conversation would have taken place 2 years ago?????

Face it,Curry does not bring it night in and night out,and coaching and management know it...If he was half a player,you guys may have a win by now...


----------



## Spyfy (Nov 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> 
> 
> he is short,but has a long wingspan..He is very athletic and i thought the exact same as you last year..He is deceptively quick,and explosive...
> ...


If Sweetney is so good why do you keep coming here trying to convince us Bulls fans to trade Curry for him? I'm confused? You know as well as the rest of us that Sweetney isn't ever gonna be a great player and Curry at least has that potential. Give us a break.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spyfy</b>!
> 
> 
> If Sweetney is so good why do you keep coming here trying to convince us Bulls fans to trade Curry for him? I'm confused? You know as well as the rest of us that Sweetney isn't ever gonna be a great player and Curry at least has that potential. Give us a break.


exactly of what i was gong to say, but too lazy to type-.- u read my mind. 
yes yes we know truth is wasting his efforts because convincing us bulls fan on bbb.net doesnt make the trade come true....
who knows.. maybe paxson is reading it right now....


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

If sweetney was so awesome he would be starting for the knicks, KT if he averages 10ppg and 11rpg thats not amazin and requires him to play 40 minutes a game, the knicks arent gonna make the playoffs so why not play sweetney if hes so good.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

I criticize Curry all the time, but even I realize what a stupid deal this would be. *Sweetney isn't a good player right now*! So you'd basically be trading potential for potential. *But Curry undoubtably has more potential* than Sweetney! You should have traded Curry when you could have gotten Gasol. Too late now. Now you're being offered garbage. Wow, Curry's value must be lower than even I thought.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> If sweetney was so awesome he would be starting for the knicks, KT if he averages 10ppg and 11rpg thats not amazin and requires him to play 40 minutes a game, the knicks arent gonna make the playoffs so why not play sweetney if hes so good.


Knicks want to play their veterans because they fully intend on making the playoffs this year.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spyfy</b>!
> 
> 
> If Sweetney is so good why do you keep coming here trying to convince us Bulls fans to trade Curry for him? I'm confused? You know as well as the rest of us that Sweetney isn't ever gonna be a great player and Curry at least has that potential. Give us a break.


will he realize his potential here? NO. Do you get paid for potential or productivity? Pax will have to decide that when this year is over. If he has to pay the max, that's overpaying.


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

You guys arent getting Sweetney, isiah has never mention Sweetney in trades, stop making threads about him he's orange and blue forever 


You'd have to give more than Curry to get Sweetney, Sweetney is a playmaker I wished you guys saw more of him so you can understand mind, instead of look at his image as some fat guy off the street who has a NBA contract


----------



## Spyfy (Nov 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> will he realize his potential here? NO. *Do you get paid for potential or productivity?* Pax will have to decide that when this year is over. If he has to pay the max, that's overpaying.


Go tell that to half the young players in this league. Yes you do get paid for potential. Who's to say he won't reach his potential here? Tell that to Jermaine O'Neal. Curry is still very young and is a true center. Those don't grow on trees guys. He's much improved in the rebounding department IMO this year and if he ever gets it he will be a force in this league. We're not gonna get crap back for him anyways right now. Hang on to him in the hopes you can sign him on the cheap at end of year. If you can't, then what did you lose? Some scrub player you might have gotten for him?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spyfy</b>!
> 
> 
> Go tell that to half the young players in this league. Yes you do get paid for potential. Who's to say he won't reach his potential here? Tell that to Jermaine O'Neal. Curry is still very young and is a true center. Those don't grow on trees guys. He's much improved in the rebounding department IMO this year and if he ever gets it he will be a force in this league.


That's the same song and dance I've been hearing for the last three years. We're waiting. If he wants Dampier money, he has to play like him.



> We're not gonna get crap back for him anyways right now. Hang on to him in the hopes you can sign him on the cheap at end of year. If you can't, then what did you lose? Some scrub player you might have gotten for him?


Curry wants the max and he knows he'll get somewhere around it some place after this year. certainly not the Bulls. We will NOT be able to sign him cheap. What's Tyson going to get? 7-8 mil a year deal? Curry will want DOUBLE that.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Something about Sweetney What is it about him that's not letting Isiah pull the trigger on this deal? If Curry has SO much potential and the Knicks needs a center but Sweetney is such a bust than why is the deal not done?



> NO BULL: no rush to trade their young center, Eddy Curry.
> 
> A Bulls source denied that Thomas had offered Michael Sweetney for Curry, but the same source confirmed that Thomas has expressed his interest in Curry.
> 
> Bob Raissman & Isola


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> If Sweetney is so good why do you keep coming here trying to convince us Bulls fans to trade Curry for him? I'm confused? You know as well as the rest of us that Sweetney isn't ever gonna be a great player and Curry at least has that potential. Give us a break


Convince you????
Hey for all I care you guys can go winless out west forever or winless for the whole year...Sure,Curry has potential,and since you are a believer, i assume you are fully supportive of his 80 million dollar contract extension.

You better pray that the 1 out of 100 chance that he lives up to his potential comes true


----------



## Spyfy (Nov 16, 2002)

If everyone's so sure he's gonna get near max money somewhere next year then why are all the offerings we're getting for him involving players like Sweetney, LMAO. If he get's a near max deal it will be because he plays well this year. If he in fact plays well enough for someone to offer him that kind of money then we'd be stupid not to sign him.


----------



## Spyfy (Nov 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> 
> 
> Convince you????
> ...


Yeah we could be like the Knicks have been for the last 20 years right? Oh, wait, the Knicks haven't won a thing in the last 20 years have they? Keep being mediocre in New York all you want and let us worry about whether Curry is worth 80 mill or not, lol. 

I love it when fans of teams who have never won crap come to bash on the Bulls. Last I checked Willis Reed wasn't limping out of the locker room in NY so you might wanna keep Sweetney since he's so good.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I am not here to compare the Knicks with the Bulls..If you are content with your team and record,so be it...You want to bask in MJ's glory you do that..

But when you lose Curry for a bag of donuts ala Jamal Crawford,or even worse commit to signing him for 80 big ones,maybe then you will realise the error of your ways..I do admire your loyalty


----------



## Spyfy (Nov 16, 2002)

Look, I'm not trying to bash you Truth, but you guys are not in that great of shape either. Trading Curry for Sweetney to me would be worse than letting him walk at end of year. Point being, by the end of year we'll know whether he's worth resigning based on several years of playing here. If we trade him now for Sweetney, then he suddenly blows up this year in New York and they sign him for the max and he becomes a All-Star center then we're idiots. It's a chance I don't wanna take.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I know you arent bashing me:yes: 
The Knicks are in the predicament we are in for one reason alone

Laydumb trading Camby and Nene for McKnee....

Zeke is just trying to make us competitive..Is Curry a good gamble for the Knicks,assuming we pay him 80 million??Sure..

But we are in cap hell,and will be until H20,tt,penny and naz come off the books..

I really dont think you can afford to wait it out and possibly let Curry walk...Sweetney may not be the answer,but you have to get value for him NOW....


----------



## Spyfy (Nov 16, 2002)

If you, and presumably the Knicks, consider him to be a potentially max worthy player then please explain to me how Sweetney is VALUE for him?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Spyfy</b>!
> If you, and presumably the Knicks, consider him to be a potentially max worthy player then please explain to me how Sweetney is VALUE for him?


0 < anything

He would be on his rookie contract for a couple more years.



> Originally posted by <b>Spyfy</b>!
> If everyone's so sure he's gonna get near max money somewhere next year then why are all the offerings we're getting for him involving players like Sweetney, LMAO. If he get's a near max deal it will be because he plays well this year. If he in fact plays well enough for someone to offer him that kind of money then we'd be stupid not to sign him.


he wants a near max deal now. based on what he has done the last three years. Just because another team is willing to give a player more money doesn't necessarily make him worth it. I would put him in the bad contract category if he gets max.


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

Curry sucks, stop offering the Knicks these crappy trades, Sweetney is a NBA player while Curry is a lazy fatass with only potential


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I don't get why Curry is considered nothing but potential. averaged 14.7 points and 6.2 rebounds last year. How many centers put up better numbers last year? 

Sure, sure he got most of his points when the season was out of reach, but 14.7 points in the NBA is not "nothing but potential."

I think there is a league wide scheme to bad talk Curry and knock down his value so the Bulls will give him away to someone


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

trading curry for sweentley is like trading kobe for someone like Q. richardson. thats how unbalanced the trade is.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> If you, and presumably the Knicks, consider him to be a potentially max worthy player then please explain to me how Sweetney is VALUE for him?


Curry may be what the knicks need and could be a great addition..But just because he could make a difference in NY doesnt mean he is a good fit in Chi..Its pretty obvious,youre team is reeling,Curry is deadful and to top it off he wants close to max money..he may very well become a superstar in NY,but you can not trade a guy cause you were worried about him developing in another town..The only thing that matters is he not helping Chicago win and you guys simply can not pay him the money he thinks he is worth..

Also,keep in mind Zeke is an egomaniac and honestly believes he can help young guys develop..Its probably a good gamble for the Knicks,other than we will destroy any cap relief we were anticipating in the near future


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sith</b>!
> trading curry for sweentley is like trading kobe for someone like Q. richardson. thats how unbalanced the trade is.


potential is only good if it is used and its not like there is an age difference(sweetney is 41 days older)...as it is now sweetney is the better player...i doubt very much i can find a moment in their lives where i can say q was better than kobe.


----------

